# lg nitro ice cream



## real0325 (Nov 6, 2011)

the lg nitro has leaked and comfirmed ice cream sandwich. yet another slap in the face for spectrum users.


----------



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

How is this a slap in the face? The nitro was released months before the Spectrum. If anything, this is good news as it means our phone should in theory be next in line to get ICS update.


----------



## real0325 (Nov 6, 2011)

Because that was a leak. Bout time ice cream officially rolls out something better will be out. The spectrum will be long dead.

Off topic: love nano v6 man its a lot better. Thanks!

Sent from my VS920 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jxxhwy (May 6, 2012)

lu6200 users can flash 930 leaked ics, can into the lghome, basic function ok,but no signal, and IMEI will be lost.need unlocker for network lock?

Sent from my lg lu6200 using Tapatalk


----------

